# Yolo - Intel's First Smartphone for Africa



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

This is big news, when I was over in Africa last year I saw a number of smartphones in use.

The continent, especially in places like Kenya, is growing massively in mobile phone use so any company that gets a good smartphone moving is going to do well.



> Chip maker Intel and mobile operator Safaricom have announced the Yolo, the first smartphone for the African market with an Intel processor.
> 
> Intel claims the Android device is aimed for "cost-conscious and first-time buyers in Kenya," but its specifications aren't as shabby as that characterization might imply. It's powered by the Intel Atom Z2420 processor which can reach speeds of up to 1.2GHz. It also comes with a 3.5-inch touch screen, a 5-megapixel camera with full HD video capture support, FM radio and HSPA+ support.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 26, 2013)

you only live once?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> you only live once?


 
Heh that was my first thought when I saw the name!


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2013)

Smart move imho - probably be popular with preteens globally - well once blackberry goes south


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2013)

Judging from MWC, the whole mobile industry is stagnant and it has apparently just dawned on them that the only growth is going to come from what we used to refer to as developing countries before it sounded better to call them 'emerging markets'. Keep an eye on stuff like this, Nokia's Asha and the big wastes of everyone's time like Firefox OS.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh and if you see any analysis on the subject that says, 'YouTube is now one of the most popular apps', or 'in Bongo-upon-Congo, an LED torch is a killer app', track the author down and punch them in the face for me.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2013)

mauvais said:


> Oh and if you see any analysis on the subject that says, 'YouTube is now one of the most popular apps', or 'in Bongo-upon-Congo, an LED torch is a killer app', track the author down and punch them in the face for me.


LED torch _is_ really handy if you don't have lighting everywhere.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> LED torch _is_ really handy if you don't have lighting everywhere.


Great work, Detective. I knew you could crack the case.

Hopefully not actually crack an actual case though. We've just learnt that cases are the killer app for protecting phones, even in Africa!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Smart move imho - probably be popular with preteens globally - well once blackberry goes south


 
Indeed, but also business people on the continent who want to get a smartphone.


----------

